# Pressemeldung AVN: Angeln fördert persönlichen Reifeprozess bei Kindern



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2017)

Pressemeldung







*Angeln fördert persönlichen Reifeprozess bei Kindern​*
Hannover, 20. März 2017
_Die Stadt Osnabrück hat Angel-Angebote aus dem Ferienpassprogramm für Kinder und Jugendliche gestrichen. Es gebe ethische Bedenken. Bedenken, die möglicherweise auf eine Anzeige der Tierrechtsorganisation People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA) gegen einen Veranstalter einer der Angel-Aktionen aus dem Jahr 2016 zurückgehen. 
Scharfe Kritik an der Streichung der Angebote übt Niedersachsens größter Naturschutzverband, der Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V. (AVN): 
Es gebe etliche Studien, die das Angeln als pädagogisch wertvolles Instrument der Umweltbildung ausdrücklich empfehlen._

*Angeln fördert persönlichen Reifeprozess bei Kindern 
Minister Christian Meyer (Ministerium für Landwirtschaft) als auch jüngst Minister Stefan Wenzel (Ministerium für Umwelt)* loben die Bedeutung der Angler für den Arten- und Naturschutz und ganz besonders ihren wichtigen Beitrag zur Umweltbildung. 

Eine repräsentative Umfrage im Rahmen einer Studie von *Dr. Carsten Riepe und Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus (Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei*), haben die Akzeptanz des Angelns in Deutschland untersucht. 
Ergebnis: Eine große Mehrheit der Bevölkerung steht hinter dem Angeln als Freizeitbeschäftigung. 
*1

*Prof. Dr. Wilfried Bos und Dr. Siegfried Uhl, Wissenschaftler und Dozenten aus dem Bereich der empirischen Bildungsforschung*, stellen fest: 
"Frühzeitiges Angeln kann bei Kindern Verständnis für die Belange von Natur- und Tierschutz und den persönlichen Reifeprozess fördern". 
*2

Wie klingt da das Zitat von Stadtjugendpfleger Hans-Georg Weisleder (NOZ vom 17.03.):
 "Ins städtisch organisierte Ferienprogramm sollten nur pädagogisch sinnvolle Angebote aufgenommen werden."?

*Ponyreiten verbieten? Den Besuch beim Imker? Oder die Lesenacht im Zoo? *
Interessant genug, dass es laut Amtsleiter Hermann Schwab vorrangig "ethische" und nicht "pädagogische" Gründe sind, die für den Ausschluss aus der Ferienpassaktion der Stadt Osnabrück angeführt werden.

Bemüht die Stadt 2017 die gleichen ethischen Bedenken auch für das Angebot von Ferienpass-Aktionen wie "Besuch beim Imker" (30.06.2016) oder "Ponyreiten" (27.06.2016) oder gar eine "Lesenacht im Osnabrücker Zoo" (06.07.2016)?
Das wäre nämlich ganz im Sinne der anfangs erwähnten Tierrechtsorganisation, die das Imkern und das Reiten und Zoos sowieso verbieten will; ganz zu schweigen von der Ausbildung und dem Einsatz von Blinden- und Rettungshunden und der Nutzung von Tieren allgemein. Hier geht es nicht um Tierschutz!
Hier geht es um Tierrechte, im speziellen Fall um die Gleichstellung von Tier und Mensch.
Ist das die ethische Deutungshoheit, der sich die Stadt Osnabrück neuerdings unterordnet?

*AVN fordert sofortige Rücknahme der Entscheidung*
"Die ethischen Bedenken der Stadt Osnabrück können wir weder fachlich noch menschlich nachvollziehen", kritisiert Werner Klasing, Präsident des AVN. "Wir fordern die Entscheidungsträger der Stadt Osnabrück zu einem klaren öffentlichen Bekenntnis für das Angeln auf und für seinen erzieherischen Wert für Kinder und Jugendliche. Und wir erwarten eine umgehende Wiederaufnahme der Angel-Aktionen in das diesjährige und zukünftige Ferienpassprogramm als Teil dieses Bekenntnisses." Der AVN biete gerne beratende und fachliche Unterstützung an, die sicher dazu beitragen könne, Bedenken zu zerstreuen, so Klasing.

*1 Riepe, C., und R. Arlinghaus. Einstellungen der Bevölkerung in Deutschland zum Tierschutz in der Angelfischerei. Berichte des IGB, Heft 27. Berlin: Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) im Forschungsverbund Berlin e.V. (2014a).

*2 Bos, Wilfried, und Privatdozent Dr Siegfried Uhl. "Die erzieherische Bedeutung des Angelns." Sozialwissenschaftliche Forschung in Diskurs und Empirie (2011): 3.)



*
WEITERE INFOS:*


*Erkenntnisse zum Angeln aus der Bildungs- und Schulungsentwicklungsforschung: *

"Das Angeln - sachgerecht ausgeübt - eignet sich als Erziehungsmittel möglicherweise sogar besser als andere Tätigkeiten. 
Als Angler nimmt man nicht nur von der Natur oder betrachtet sie als Mittel der Unterhaltung, sondern man dient ihr und pflegt sie.
Das setzt ein erhebliches biologisches und ökologisches Wissen, solide Kenntnisse über Gewässer und ihre Reinhaltung und physikalisches und technisches Verständnis voraus.
Durch die Einblicke in den Kreislauf des Lebens, die das Angeln mit sich bringt, kann es vor sentimentaler Naturschwärmerei und wirklichkeitsfernen Idealisierungen der Tierwelt bewahren. 
Jugendliche haben über das Angeln u. a. die Möglichkeit, realistische Vorstellungen über die Gewinnung von Nahrungsmitteln und deren Herkunft zu erlangen. 
Angeln kann hier im Erziehungsprozess eine ähnliche Aufgabe wie der Schulgarten zukommen.
So ist gerade durch die enge Vertrautheit mit den Vorgängen in der Natur zu erwarten, dass ihr Eigenwert erlebt, die Ehrfurcht vor dem Leben geweckt und der Wille zur Erhaltung seiner Vielfalt gestärkt wird. 
Je früher die Kinder mit der Natur vertraut werden, desto besser. Denn die Ergebnisse der Forschung deuten darauf hin, "dass wohltuender Naturerfahrung, vor allem aus früher Kindheit, noch am ehesten [der] Antrieb zur Natur- und Landschaftserhaltung zugeordnet werden kann"."

(Zitat aus *2)

Prof. Dr. Wilfried Bos, Institut für Schulungsentwicklungsforschung der Uni Dortmund & 
Privatdozent Dr. Siegfried Uhl, Institut für Allgemeine Erziehungswissenschaft und Empirische Bildungsforschung an der Pädagogischen Hochschule Frankfurt)



*Kurzporträt Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V.*
Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V. (AVN) ist mit mehr als 91.000 Mitgliedern der größte anerkannte Naturschutzverband und der größte anerkannte Fischereiverband des Landes.
In mehr als 335 Angelvereinen leisten Angler im AVN jedes Jahr mit weit über 185.000 Stunden im Ehrenamt und siebenstelligen Finanzmitteln einen unverzichtbaren Beitrag zum Schutz, zur Förderung und Wiederherstellung naturnaher Gewässerlebensräume mit ihren oft bedrohten und wenig bekannten Lebensgemeinschaften. 
Wichtiger Teil dieses Engagements sind Maßnahmen zur Ausbildung und Umweltbildung, auch in Kooperation mit anderen Verbänden und diversen Bildungsträgern. Gleichzeitig dient ihr Einsatz der Sicherstellung einer respektvoll und nachhaltig betriebenen Angelfischerei. 
Mehr Infos unter: http://www.av-nds.de


----------



## gründler (20. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: Angeln fördert persönlichen Reifeprozess bei Kindern*

 ..........


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: Angeln fördert persönlichen Reifeprozess bei Kindern*

SO geht das! - und nicht wie Frau Dr. H-K ein bisschen auf FB rumschwafeln oder wie ihr Gegenkandidat Schneiderläöchner gor nix bringen..

Gut, dass es nicht nur Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei im Rest-DAFV gibt, sondern auch richtige Anglerverbände wie den Anglerverband Niedersachsen!


----------



## August (20. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: Angeln fördert persönlichen Reifeprozess bei Kindern*

Der AVN ist würklich immer sehr Schnell und eine Echte Vertretung für Angler man kann echt schon stolz darauf sein was der AVN da immer auf die Beine stellt und Organisiert Ein riesengrosses Lob


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: Angeln fördert persönlichen Reifeprozess bei Kindern*

Nicht nur (meist) schnell, auch noch (meist) gut und (meist) anglerfreundlich..


----------



## gründler (20. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: Angeln fördert persönlichen Reifeprozess bei Kindern*

Wie die tage schon erwähnt,es macht ne menge aus wenn der Vorstand und Anhang auch selbst Aktiv Angelt.Und damit meine ich nicht einmal im Jahr ne Rute in der Hand usw.sondern regelmässig am Wasser verbringen.

Das ist bei uns gegeben und bringt viele positive Dinge mit sich.

Das ist leider in vielen Vereinen und LV's und co. noch nicht der fall,....aber wer weiß was die Zukunft so bringt.

#h


----------



## Deep Down (20. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: Angeln fördert persönlichen Reifeprozess bei Kindern*

Und der AVN überrascht einen immer wieder positiv und gerade dann, wenn man sich als Angler völlig ohnmächtig und hilfos gegenüber solchen Aktionen der Tierrechtler und daraufhin einknickenden Kommunen, Behörden oder Veranstaltern fühlt.

Gerade die ethische-pädagogische und moralische Begründung für die Absage zeigt erst wie verirrt man bei der Stadt Osnabrück zu sein scheint.


----------



## iXware (20. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: Angeln fördert persönlichen Reifeprozess bei Kindern*

Auch hier noch mal die Frage:
 Wer hat denn das juristische Knowhow eine saubere Petition an den Bundestag zu Erstellen? Ich trau mir das nicht zu... helfe aber gern mit.
Man sollte Peta die Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen. Die Typen dürfen einfach nicht mehr nur belächelt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: Angeln fördert persönlichen Reifeprozess bei Kindern*

Offtopic an:


iXware schrieb:


> Auch hier noch mal die Frage:
> Wer hat denn das juristische Knowhow eine saubere Petition an den Bundestag zu Erstellen? Ich trau mir das nicht zu... helfe aber gern mit.
> Man sollte Peta die Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen. Die Typen dürfen einfach nicht mehr nur belächelt werden.


Die Gemeinnützigkeit kann nur das zuständige Finanzamt entziehen - da kannste 1000 Petitionen machen, da ist die Politik nicht zuständig ..
Offtopic aus


----------



## bombe20 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: Angeln fördert persönlichen Reifeprozess bei Kindern*

die erkenntnisse der schulentwicklungsforscher kann ich aus eigener erfahrung nur bestätigen. an anderer stelle hatte ich mich, aus sicht eines einzigen boardmitglieds, zu weit aus dem fenster gelehnt und behauptet, dass angeln weitaus mehr kann als die, oben beschriebene, wohltuende Naturerfahrung [...]. so können die wahrnehmungen eben auseinandergehen.
momentan bin ich, tätig in der "hilfe zur erzihung", damit beschäftigt einen 14jährigen besitzer eines jugendfischereischeins auf den großen fischereischein vorzubereiten. die motivation ist so hoch, das ich kaum gelegenheit habe, dass gelernte zu ergänzen.
am sonnabend hat der jungen mann prüfung und ich bitte um daumen drücken.


----------



## GandRalf (21. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: Angeln fördert persönlichen Reifeprozess bei Kindern*

Der AVN ist auch immer sehr nah und persönlich an seinen Mitgliedsvereinen dran.
Persönliche Bekanntschaften und auch Freundschaften erleichtern die Kommunikation und den direkten Austausch von Informationen.

Die Verquickung von Pädagogen, Angellehrern, engagierten Vereinsmitgliedern und anderen Anglern mit entsprechendem Einsatz tut hier vor Ort ein übriges.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: Angeln fördert persönlichen Reifeprozess bei Kindern*

http://www.osradio.de/osnabruecker-fdp-spricht-sich-fuer-angler-aus/


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: Angeln fördert persönlichen Reifeprozess bei Kindern*

Auch die Jäger der Outfoxjungs (auch bekennende PETA-Feinde) haben sich des Themas angenommen:
http://www.outfox-world.de/news/osnabrueck-heftige-kritik-am-einknicken-vor-peta.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: Angeln fördert persönlichen Reifeprozess bei Kindern*

SPD- in Osnabrück stellt augenscheinlich Antrag auf Zulassung der Angelangebote:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...38199340312.2088755.1398499984&type=3&theater

Mündliche Anfrage: Angelverbot Osnabrück erreicht Landtag
http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabrueck/artikel/868793/angelverbot-in-osnabrueck-erreicht-den-landtag

(wer in die Paywall rennt:
http://thomas-peham.com/2014/02/05/...nslate-die-paywall-der-new-york-times-umgeht/)


----------



## saza (23. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: Angeln fördert persönlichen Reifeprozess bei Kindern*

Mich erstaunt, dass kein einziges Fachmagazin, aus dem Printsektor, etwas darüber schreibt. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: Angeln fördert persönlichen Reifeprozess bei Kindern*

Drucktermine, kein Interesse an Angelpolitik...

Daher gibts ja (u.a.) uns hier..

Muss ja nicht jeder alles machen/können/kennen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: Angeln fördert persönlichen Reifeprozess bei Kindern*

läuft ;-)
http://www.osradio.de/angeln-als-ferienpass-veranstaltung-diskussion-um-streichung-geht-weiter/


----------



## iXware (24. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: Angeln fördert persönlichen Reifeprozess bei Kindern*

das heißt, die werden nur über die Motivation diskutieren. Das Angelangebot wird es trotzdem nicht geben


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: Angeln fördert persönlichen Reifeprozess bei Kindern*

Zumindest wirds beantragt von diversen Parteien, dass das wieder kommen soll mit dem Angeln im Ferienpaß..

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326014


Wie das ausgeht, bleibt offen.

Wer kämpft KANN verlieren - wer nicht kämpft, HAT schon verloren....

Aber ohne Kampf und Einsatz würde nicht mal drüber geredet werden..

Das ist auch der Unterschied zwischen einem guten Anglerverband (AV-NDS), der sich einsetzt und kämpft, obwohl da nicht mal der Verband oder seine Vereine direkt betroffen sind,  und einem schlechten Angelfischerverband (DAFV), bei dem dessen Präsidentin ja meinte, das wäre eine lokale Sache und daher der DAFV nicht zuständig..


----------



## Boedchen (29. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: Angeln fördert persönlichen Reifeprozess bei Kindern*

[FONT=&quot]Mal ein paar Worte die evtl. zum Nachdenken anregen. Tierrechtsorganisation vs. Angler in Osnabrück.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Tierrechtsorganisation hat darum gebeten sich auf FB unter der Bewertung auf https://www.facebook.com/StadtOsnabrueck zu bedanken. Diesem Aufruf sind einige gefolgt.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Hintergrund ist die Abschaffung des Kinder und Jugendangelns aus Ethischen Gründen aus dem Ferienprogramm. ( Ja tatsächlich Ethisch verwerflich) (Hoffe Eure Bewertung ist auch getätigt)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Hier nun MEIN Pers. Statement zu der Debatte.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren der Stadt Osnabrück.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ich Äußere mich nochmals zu Ihrer Stadt und der z.zt. schlechten Bewertung die Sie erreichte.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Stadt Osnabrück hat in ihrem diesjährigen Ferienprogramm das Kinder Und Jugendangeln gestrichen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Beweggründe sind schwer nach zu vollziehen da es augenmerklich auf Druck der Anzeigenwelle einer Tierrechtsorganisation ( ACHTUNG KEINE TIERSCHUTZORGANISATION ) geschehen ist , so lässt es sich zu mindestens bei der Mitteilung herauslesen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Kindern und Jugendlichen wird der Zugang zur Natur und dem Thema Fischen verwehrt.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Gerade in der heutigen Zeit ist es mehr wie wichtig den Kindern den Zugang zur Natur und die Verknüpfung der Natur zur Nahrung zu zeigen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Da die Ferienaktion FREIWILLIG ist wird auch keinem Kind aufgezwungen gegen seinen Willen in irgend einer Form zu handeln.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wir befinden uns in einer Zeit in denen Kindern die Verbindung von Nahrung und Natur abhandenkommt.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Ferienaktion zeigt den Kindern ja nicht nur das Fangen und töten von Fischen, auch ist es keine "Schlachtveranstalltung" wie so gerne dar gestellt.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Es Vermittelt den Kindern den Zusammenhang von einem gesunden Gewässer, einem Zusammenspiel des Ökosystems welches wichtig ist um letztendlich auch selbst eine gesunde Natur und Umwelt zu bekommen bis hin zu einer Natürlichen , in Wildbahn groß gewordenen Nahrung.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Angeln ist NICHT das reine fangen und töten von Fischen, es ist das eins werden mit der Natur, das verstehen der zusammenspiele bis hin zur biologisch einwandfreien Nahrung.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Entnahme eines Fisches aus einem Gewässer geschieht sehr bewusst bis hin zur Verwertung .[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Es entbehrt jeder Logischen Darstellung das Kindern das Töten zum Spaß näher gebracht wird wie auch das hier etwas auf erzwungen wird.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Im Gegensatz zu Organisationen die ihre Meinung und Lebensweise ( Meist Vegan ) anderen aufzwingen wollen ist eine Teilnahme freiwillig und in meinen Augen unentbehrlich für ein bewusstes und auch Kritisches heranwachsen eines Menschen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Dieses wird nun auf Beschluss als Ethisch bedenklich dar gestellt, und diese Tatsache verärgert und stellt sich als mehr wie bedenklich dar.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ich selbst verstehe diese Entscheidung in keinster Weise noch kann ich verstehen warum Menschen die selbst gegen das Angeln sind nicht heranwachsenden Menschen die Möglichkeit einer selbst Entscheidung überlassen. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die meisten heutigen Veganer , Vegetarier sind in einer Zeit aufgewachsen in denen sie die Zusammenhänge selbst miterlebt haben und haben dann für sich entschieden Vegan oder vegetarisch zu leben.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Dieses will und wollte niemand in Frage stellen , im umgedrehten falle allerdings schon.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ich bitte alle Parteien mal darüber nachzudenken was tatsächlich der bessere weg ist, ein Heranwachsender der mit und in der Natur lebt oder ein Heranwachsender der keinen Bezug zu seiner Nahrung hat.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Warum dieses wichtig ist erkennt man an z.bsp. folgenden Artikeln in denen Fischstäbchen bei einem von 10 Kindern nicht aus Fisch besteht sondern eine eigene Form des Fisches ist.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]http://www.20min.ch/wissen/news/story/25863224[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]MFG [/FONT]


----------

